# Otocinclus Fry



## squid102 (12 Jan 2014)

I've discovered a good side to having poor co2 and loads of algae in a new tank - my otos have started breeding! They are about 3 weeks old now, although we saw some newly hatched ones a couple of days ago too. At the last water change, we counted 22!

On leaf:



 

On glass:


 

It makes cleaning the glass difficult at the front because there are usually some all along there and they can be hard to spot.


----------



## darren636 (12 Jan 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (12 Jan 2014)

Shame about the algae problem in your tank But well done for the baby Otocinclus,people told me they were pretty hard to breed


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (15 Jan 2014)

Nice one, does anyone have any tips on breeding these or just tips in general? 
I've never had any luck with these fish before. Not sure if it was the stock I was getting or they don't like too much hassle in a community tank. I got five off martin (forum member) when he dismantled his tank. Rather than putting them in my main tank I put them in my 5 gallon shrimp tank where they will get some peace. 


 

Granted stability will be an issue with such a low volume but I'm about most days do could change a little water daily. Currently at 24deg with a tds of 159. Housemates numerous rcs. Martin only got four do there's definitely male and female in there. 
If I could get them breeding I would try my own stock in my main tank.


----------



## GlenFish (18 Feb 2014)

Mega result, Oto's breeding well done... How many adults have you got in there, and do you know what species they are?


----------



## critch (18 Feb 2014)

Yeh nice one ,
Minee used to breed same as corydoras, lots of food n lots of cooler water changes,
I had 12 adults, gave me about 60 fry over a period of time,
Only ever got them to breed in my corydoras breeding tank,
Which we as kept at 24 degrees, full of vallis, every other day 50% cold water changes,

Looks like the daily water changes is helping for the trigger


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (18 Feb 2014)

What were you feeding them? I tried some blanched cucumber the other day. Not sure how they took to it though they don't seem to come out much.


----------



## critch (18 Feb 2014)

They ate blood worm this was used to condition the Cory,
n cucumber or cougette, the fact they have survived to this size/age in your tank means the have enough to survive and grow,

I only ever see the mature otos out in the tank


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (18 Feb 2014)

Interesting, one of the sites I was looking at stated that when the stomach contents of ottos were checked there was no signs of protein making me think they didn't eat bloodworm. 
I also feed various cat fish pellets and algae wafers for the shrimp do hopefully they're having some of that.


----------



## critch (18 Feb 2014)

They may not,
But mine ate it, 

Pretty sure they have never seen a cucumber but they still ate it,

Someone once told me, bloodworm has no nutritional value, but it's like crack for fish

They used to eat new era corydoras pellets
Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phlash (18 Feb 2014)

In my experience, Ottos will take almost any food that is available, but love the algaes.


----------



## bridgey_c (18 Feb 2014)

My otos spawned late last year. I got nearly 30 through to adulthood by feeding them blanched lettuce, cucumber and occasionally carrot and tomato. Basically any blanched veg. It can take a day or two for it to go a bit mushy before they seem to take to it. My lot preferred the lettuce though

Darrel put up a good link at the time.

View topic - Otocinclus Breeding


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Mar 2014)

Good link. Pleased to know that someone else never sees their ottos. I see one sometimes two out of a possible six usually before lights out and occasionally in the morning just before lights on. 
Been feeding blanched courgette and cucumber. They don't seem to bother it when the tanks lit but if I leave it in the tank it's usually gone within two days. Not sure if it's the rcs demolishing it though.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Mar 2014)

Hi all, 





> Pleased to know that someone else never sees their ottos. I see one sometimes two out of a possible six usually before lights out and occasionally in the morning just before lights on. Been feeding blanched courgette and cucumber.


 Mine are the same, except I don't blanch the veg. Over on PlanetCatfish there is a thread about this, and one of the findings was that people who had "very active" _Otocinclus_ usually had  dead _Otocinclus_ soon after that. 
The suggestions were either;

that the tanks were bare and the _Otocinclus_ can't find anywhere to rest safely and become stressed, 
that constant swimming is because they are trying to escape from poor water quality 
or that they are starving and desperately hunting for food. 
My suspicion would be that all three are implicated, but that probably in most cases it is imminent starvation. 

I very rarely see any of mine during lights on (occasionally on the vegetables), although they do become more active towards lights off.  Also mention of _Otocinclus_ being "naturally short-lived" isn't  true, my oldest _Otocinclus_ is at least 4 years old (and was adult when I bought it).

cheers Darrel


----------



## bogwood (2 Mar 2014)

Well done.
I was lucky enough to get some home bred ones from a ukaps member couple of weeks ago ( Thanks Bridgey-c} 
And when they do come out, they move round the tank in tight formation, moving amongst  the algae covered wood in my shrimp tanks, and them all vanish for days.


----------



## Cherry (2 Mar 2014)

never had any breed you lucky people ,but mine swim in formation - love the higher flow rate round the faster current area,each blanched courgette and blanched cabbage - see mine out quite a bit - one is really fat!-they are between 4-6 years old (and a bloomin devil to catch - as they are such fast swimmers ) you are meant to check their bellys occasionally (if they do stick on the glass -they need a little pot belly - like bristle noses- one of bristlenoses  has just reappeared after I thought I had lost her and she is about 4 foot long (slight exaggeration) where do they hide in a rectangle box??)


----------



## Alastair (3 Mar 2014)

Phlash said:


> In my experience, Ottos will take almost any food that is available, but love the algaes.



Mine go absolutely mental for big mulbery leaves. The moment its on they're swarming it


----------



## Fern (3 Mar 2014)

Well done!
I'm very fond of my Otto's, I hardly ever see them though  I have six in my 180l with Cory's.



Alastair said:


> mulbery leaves


Interesting, Can I ask, where do you get them from Alastair?


----------



## dw1305 (3 Mar 2014)

Hi all





Cherry said:


> one of bristlenoses has just reappeared after I thought I had lost her and she is about 4 foot long (slight exaggeration) where do they hide in a rectangle box


 Amazing isn't it, when I had one L100 in the lab. I didn't see it for at least 3 months, and then after that for another 6 months. Now it is at home (in a 2' tank) and is about 5" TL and I still haven't ever seen it in the day-light, although it appears most nights soon after lights out.

cheers Darrel


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Mar 2014)

dw1305 said:


> that the tanks were bare and the Otocinclus can't find anywhere to rest safely and become stressed,
> that constant swimming is because they are trying to escape from poor water quality
> or that they are starving and desperately hunting for food.



All much welcome news!


----------



## simonm74 (4 Sep 2016)

dw1305 said:


> I very rarely see any of mine during lights on (occasionally on the vegetables), although they do become more active towards lights off.  Also mention of _Otocinclus_ being "naturally short-lived" isn't  true, my oldest _Otocinclus_ is at least 4 years old (and was adult when I bought it).



My oldest fish is an Otto which I bought in March 2011, so he's at least 5½ years old.  I moved him to his new home today and he seems in good health although he keeps a low profile!


----------

